# What snake is this?



## JimYela (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey all, just wondering if you could help me out identifying this snake as i don't want my younger sisters or pets to be harmed if venomous. 
found in gold coast area, Helensvale to be exact. it was moving from drain pipe to the weep holes, any help would be much appreciated 


sorry the pictures arent the best


----------



## jase75 (Jun 14, 2013)

Its a Keelback. Typical Keelback pattern and body shape. 

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimYela (Jun 14, 2013)

thanks for that after looking on google i wasnt sure if was keelback or roughscale. thanks for the help


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

I had a keelback in my backyard the other day as well.


----------



## jase75 (Jun 14, 2013)

I nearly stepped on 1 going to my mailbox the other night. It was raining and about 15 degrees, was very surprised to see one active.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 14, 2013)

JimYela said:


> thanks for that after looking on google i wasnt sure if was keelback or roughscale. thanks for the help



It may well be a rough scaled, just because it's pattern is similar to a keelback doesn't mean it is one, I'd say its pattern looks similar to a roughys too..


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> It may well be a rough scaled, just because it's pattern is similar to a keelback doesn't mean it is one, I'd say its pattern looks similar to a roughys too..


The pictures are pretty bad for a positive ID but would it be fair to say that the pattern looks more diagonal like a keelback opposed to the banding pattern of the roughscaled snake? I am not very good at ID's and am just asking a question.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Jun 14, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> The pictures are pretty bad for a positive ID but would it be fair to say that the pattern looks more diagonal like a keelback opposed to the banding pattern of the roughscaled snake? I am not very good at ID's and am just asking a question.




I just looked at the pictures again on my computer now (was on my phone) and agree it looks more like a keelback. Main thing I was getting at is there can always be variables in pattern ect, and the two species are similar, it's hard to give a 100% postive ID from the pictures taken.


----------



## andynic07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> I just looked at the pictures again on my computer now (was on my phone) and agree it looks more like a keelback. Main thing I was getting at is there can always be variables in pattern ect, and the two species are similar, it's hard to give a 100% postive ID from the pictures taken.


Yeah best to be on the safe side with wild snakes especially when a mistake can kill you.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have yet to see a roughie with diagonal markings. I have gone through every google image avaialble and all I found was a few misidentified Keelbacks. As a result I would personally be comfortable to put it in the 99% plus Keelback category. Unfortunately none of the several different field guides I have referenced use this particular characteristic in distinguishing between the two.

Blue


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jun 14, 2013)

It was remiss of me not to ask that anyone who has evidence to the contrary, with respect to markings on a Rough-scaled Snake, to please present it. It would be extremely important to know about. 

Rough-scaled Snakes are very variable in their patterning, from heavily banded to ‘spots’ arranged in bands to basically unmarked. In the aspect of the direction of their markings, if present, they appear to be 100% consistent in them being arranged at right angles to their length. 

This is a personal observation but it is clearly shared by a number of others here... not surprisingly. Sharing this sort of information and being able to validate it, or otherwise, is a personal learning experience that makes me value what APS has to offer me. 

Blue


----------



## Bushman (Jun 15, 2013)

I agree that it's most probably a Keelback, despite the poor quality pics. 
Whilst it's most likely to be a Keelback-_Tropidonophis mairii_ (Keelback (Tropidonophis mairii) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au), always exercise caution regarding snake identification, as future specimens may be the highly venomous Rough-scaled Snake (Rough-scaled snake (Tropidechis carinatus) at the Australian Reptile Online Database | AROD.com.au). These two species are superficially similar and mistaken identity can result in a dangerous bite.


----------

